# Johnson beach 9/11



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Well first off i want to thank the men and women of our military and rip the ones who died today. I went all the way down as far as you can park on the side today around 9ish and had a bunch of ftozen pinfish and shrimp put a small pinfish on and casted out there and wham something hits i bring it almost in and when it gets close to the sand it breaks off im guessing a blue fish because it cut my line, so i throw on a steel leader throw another pinfish and catch a small shark (id?). Ony smaller pole im using the shrimp catch a catfish and a small stingray. Left around 1145. But a good day none the less.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Did better than me. I fished this afternoon around the middle of the road. Caught a small catfish and hooked a pretty big whiting, but he slipped the hook as I was pulling him out of the surf. Tried on base this evening and just caught a pufferfish.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Itll get better soon i hope, but do you have any idea what kind of shark that is?


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like an Atlantic Sharpnose. I've caugh a couple dozen about that size out there on shrimp and sand fleas. For a few weeks this summer, 12-18" sharks were as common as the catfish as are now.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

It was a nice day on the water. lots of fish moving around. I fished the sound side at about 6 pm throwing a pop cork with live shrimp, right off the back boom a monster ladyfish about 16-17 inches, 1 small speck, and right before dark one last cast with a D.O.A shrimp and about a 4 pound blue hammers it. nothing to brag about but a good night all in all.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Did they open the road up?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Johnson beach is open all the way down and i heard yesterday that FT Pickins is open as of yesterday.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

LUNDY said:


> It was a nice day on the water. lots of fish moving around. I fished the sound side at about 6 pm throwing a pop cork with live shrimp, right off the back boom a monster ladyfish about 16-17 inches, 1 small speck, and right before dark one last cast with a D.O.A shrimp and about a 4 pound blue hammers it. nothing to brag about but a good night all in all.


how far down are you fishing on the sound side? I never do any good on the sound side. Thanks for any reply.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

cablechris said:


> how far down are you fishing on the sound side? I never do any good on the sound side. Thanks for any reply.


i usually drive down to the last access point and then straight down to the water, after that i walk east just casting my lure covering as much ground as possible. I tried live shrimp but last week the pinfish were to thick to catch anything else. i hope this helps a little.


----------

